# Amplificador sin audio RSN311W64 B Panasonic



## etalejandroet (Dic 12, 2011)

Que tal, un saludo.
Primeramente les quiero pedir de su ayuda.
Lo que pasa es me encontraba revisando el integrado de audio...RSN311W64 B, que trae un equipo Minicomponente Panasonic , ya que proporcionaba solo audio de 3 canales, sus salidas de audio son 6, y bueno , por error se me olvido descargar los filtros de fuente de poder, al retirar el conector que alimenta de energia al amplificador no paso nada, el problema fue al querer conectarlo nuevamente (se me olvidó)...en los pines del conector (no todos) chispeó un poco ..y bueno ya sabrán , ahora no tengo nada de audio en ningún canal.
Pregunta 1
¿ Se habrá descompuesto el integrado , o solo se quemó una resistencia de la parte donde está el amplificador ,
o bien se quemó algo de la parte de donde se conecta el conector.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

Es un poco dificil aseverar si se estropeo o no, por empezar esos equipos cuando se daña la salida en el display marca F61 y no mencionas nada de eso, y si se daño la fuente? por lo general si falta una rama tambien aparece el mensaje de error, pero si se abrio el primario? no habara tensiones en el hibrido, has verificado eso?


----------



## etalejandroet (Dic 13, 2011)

Que tal , un saludo *pandacba*, gracias por responder, pues mira he elaborado un archivo de word, que facilmente lo puedes descargar, y verificar lo que he analizado...y espero me puedas ayudar

Conectado Directo
Déjame comentarte que el minicomponente fallo por un error al destaparlo y yo por hacer contacto con unos pines que van al display y en consecuencia ya no prendió mas , puesto que al conectarlo a la corriente y encenderlo, este mostraba el display todo encendido y posteriormente dejo de encender y siempre se activaba la protección ( el relay se encendía y tronaba algo y no prendió mas)
Ya que soy muy aficionado a la música, bueno me desesperé y opté por retirar la placa que alimenta de audio al amplificador y se conectaba en esos pines , supuse que la placa retirada es donde se hacía la función de cd, tape, aux, tunning, y posteriormente hacía la entrada de audio a través de esas entradas.

Así que averiguando, intenté dar corriente haciendo contacto directo en el relay (puenteé), para que la corriente fluyera y tuviera corriente el amplificador, en espera de audio, así que conecté la salida de audio de una laptop , puerto común a A_GND y el otro polo (uno de los dos que trae la salida de R o L) en el pin LOW_IN O SUB_SW, y las bocinas tuvieron audio, y controlaba el volumen desde la laptop, así, pase buen rato (días) sin ningún problema.

El problema fue cuando desconecté y conecté ( el conector) sin descargar los condensadores de la fuente, pues al conectar el conector que alimenta al amplificador chispearon los pines, ahora el audio ya no sale.​Revisé y bueno , al parecer es una resistencia y un Transistor, Cambio esas partes y comento
Con una duda mas , que significan ?
VCCH+ , VCCH- , VCCL+ , VCCL-

" Pero si se abrió el primario? No habrá tensiones en el híbrido, has verificado eso? ",
No entiendo eso, espero me puedas ayudar.
Archivo word imagenes( mayor resolucion)

GRACIAS


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

Claro tiene multiples fallas, para recuperar el equipo habria que lograr que prenda el display ya que el micro nos informa que sucede mediante mensajes, sin ellos podemos dañar más la unidad

VCCH+, VCCH-, VCCL+, VCCL- son las tensiones que alimentan al hibrido de audio, como se trata de un amplificador clase H tiene dos fuentes una H(hight) y otra L(low) de cero a bajo volumen solo tiene que estar L tanto positivo como negativo, luego del transformador y los puentes tenes que poder verificar esas tensiones pero sin el manual de servicio no conviene seguir adelante porque como ves, cualquier pequeño error trae graves consecuencias, si se te llega a quemar el micro, despidete del equipo, y si se daño el hibrido de audio  te hara doler el bolsilo es bastante caro.

Dame el modelo del equipo vere si tengo o puedo conseguir información técnica para indicarte como seguir


----------



## etalejandroet (Dic 13, 2011)

Claro el equipo es un Minicomponente Panasonic SA-TM61...
Revisare su puedo a echar a andar el display...estare en contacto
He revisado las tenciones en VCCh+ y VCCH- es de 126 volt  y la de VCCL+ y VCCL- es de 63 en ambos juegos.
Gracias


----------



## etalejandroet (Dic 20, 2011)

Bueno ya retire el transistor(me marcaba lectura entre emisor y colector) y una resistencia(esta me marcaba bajo), pero al desoldar y leer los valores estos me daban bien , en el transistor ya no me daba lectura en tre colector y emisor, en resistencia en el circuito me marcaba 3 khoms y afuera(desoldado) ya me daba bien el valor que era de 14 kohms(cafe-verde-naranja-oro) (14250-15750)..no se si por ahi empieze...
en fin que creo que estan dentro del rango apropiado..

Hay unas resistencias de 100,000 ohms(cafe-negro-amarillo-oro)..que cuando pongo el multimetro ..el valor de la resistencia empieza desde abajo y va subiendo gradualmente(32,000;34,000;36,000 y continua muy lentamente) en cambio otras de 100,000 ohms empiezan desde 96,000 y luego se pocisionan sobre su rango..no se si sea normal este comportamiento (comento esta lectura lo hago con la resistencia soldada en el circuito)

Espero me proporcionen su ayuda

Gracias


----------



## etalejandroet (Dic 21, 2011)

Quiero complementar algo mas y es acerca de la lectura con el multimetro en los postes de donde toma corriente el amplificador:
a) entre VCCH+ y VCCH- la lectura en modo dc es de 102.8 v
b) entre VCCL+ y VCCL- la lectura en modo dc es de 60.7 v
c) entre AC y GND la lectura en modo Ac es de 21.5 v
Bien ahora checando las rutas de alimentacion del hibrido, como sigue:
lecturas en pins de hibrido
Inciso a)VCCH+ y VCCH- entran en pin 3 y 4 la lectura es de 104.2 v
Inciso b) VCCL+ y VCCL- entran en pin 6 y 7 la lectura es de 81.7 v
Inciso c) AC y GND entran en pin 9 y24 la lectura es de 0.6 v
En este caso el del inciso c resulta que para llegar al pin esta linea pasa por dos resistencias
la primera que esde 100,000 ohms y la 2da que es de 1000 ohms
En este caso no se si este fallando la corriente(Ac) que viene del poder, pues la 2 resistencias estan dentro del rango 
Adjunto diagrama del amplificador, que ya cheque que si concuerda con las salidas de audio y entradas de corriente.
Espero y me puedan ayudar
Gracias


----------



## BAMBINO26 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola ETALEJANDROET. Tengo 2 placas como la que mencionas y quisiera me indicaras la manera de echarlas a andar, ya que lo quiero utilizar como amplificador de audio para mi PC. Estas placas las rescaté de un par de stereos Panasonic. Por favor te agradecería muchísimo me dijeras la manera de lograrlo. Tengo fotos pero no se como subirlas.


----------



## etalejandroet (Feb 21, 2012)

Tendras los transformadores?...son necesarios...cuidado con el integrado que te cuesta aprox en 55 dolares...


----------



## BAMBINO26 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gracias por responder. logre rescatar un transformador del equipo, pero no se si funcione. Los integrados que traen estas placas son RSN3502B Y RSN3502C. Tambien cuento con el datsheet, solo que para el CI RSN3502A. gracias de antemano.


----------



## etalejandroet (Feb 21, 2012)

Lamento comentarte que yo solo he hecho andar el integrado con su transformador..que es RSN311W64 B(dentro del equipo sin sustraerlo, es decir, lo conecto directo), desconozco ese integrado...,pero, igual primeramente tienes que probar el trasnformador(buscar como probar transformador en este foro) y seguidamente ver que corrientes entrega...y despues de alguna u otra forma convertir esas corrientes alternas a continua...e investigar el datasheet de tus integrados y ver los pines en que se alimenta para posteriormente seguir la ruta de entrada de corriente de la placa para poder hacerlo andar...pienso que seria mejor tener todo el equipo(esdecir todo en su carcaza) seria mas facil...,pero, todo se puede pero es laborioso..


----------



## castrolmxx (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda si es posible armar un amplificador con un RSN311w64b si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria de todo corazon e investigado pero lamentablemente no he podido encontrar informacion necesaria saludos


----------



## tecbeml (Ago 9, 2012)

Amigo  ese es un clase H de 6 canales trabaja minimo con 4 voltajes por lo que seria mas caro diseñar el cambiador de voltajes que el amplificador y si lo trabajas con 2 pues no tiene caso y al ser de 6 canales tendrias que tenen unas buenas protecciones por que si se daña 1 canal adios todo el integrado mejor armate uno con transistores mas barato y mas sensillo que te fusionara similar ya que el integrado interno eso trae transistores,


----------



## castrolmxx (Ago 9, 2012)

Gracias por la información amigo, y si, tienes razón, saldría algo caro hacerlo y comprarlos pero considero que tengo una ventaja , desarmé un estéreo Panasonic que ya no encendía por que la tarjeta central se quemó y pues el amplificador se quedó intacto y lo desmonté y me quedó la pura placa  donde está montado el Rsn311w64b y también me quedó el transformador que tiene varias tensiones de salida y pues digo yo que por esa parte me ahorré un buen dinero por que si que son caros los transformadores y pues yo solo quiero conseguir armarlo pero no tengo idea de cómo, gracias , espero puedas asistirme , saludos !


----------



## Alonso M (Ago 28, 2020)

Hola amigos,
Alguien sabrá de cuántos watts es este IC de audio rsn311w64b?

Gracias


----------



## elmiranda (Nov 3, 2022)

*H*ola a todos, y disculpas si es muy viejo este post, tengo un Panasonic de 6 canales, el cual, al subir el volumen más allá de la mitad, el canal derecho se escucha como saturado, probé cambiando los parlantes de lado, y es lo mismo, el canal derecho al subir el volumen más allá de la mitad, se satura, y suena re feo, será como comprobar si está bueno el integrado, o definitivamente es falla del integrado? *G*racias


----------



## josco (Nov 3, 2022)

Revisa si por  ahi hay alguna resistencia quemada o alterada que tenga que ver con el canal que falla, Lo ideal es buscar el diagrama y ver ahi que componentes son los que van a ese canal y hacer las mediciones con esquema en mano. Tambien checa que no haya falsos contactos. Serviria ver algunas fotos si es posible.


----------

